# What is your favourite film?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shawshank


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Schindler's List


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Fargo.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Toy Story.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Arbre said:


> Chungking Express


Faye Wong's character is probably the only fictional character that I had a crush on, I'm glad that someone lists this as their favourite movie.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Criminal
Mr Right
Hardcore Henry

needing JasonBourne...!!!:grin2:0:O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Walk to Remember


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dark City. So much going on. The cinematography is brilliant, mixing German expressionism into a surrealistic tone. I really love it. The story about man whose dreams are true and yet false. The heaviness of the concept. Face value: the scifi is excellent, adding noir themes. But there's so much more.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

I have too many...


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm literally not a fan of ANY of those films, besides Shawshank.

My all-time favorite film is definitely Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Conan the Barbarian. 

It probably would not be number one if i was gonna make a list, but since i thought about it when reading this thread i'll go with it.

Another one i like is Valhalla Rising. I usually eat up these types of visceral Fantasy/Viking ish movies and there aren't many great ones like these two.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Lord of the Rings.

Excellent cinematic, excellent audio, story not bad either.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I love Star Wars but I have a few other movies I enjoy


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

Spirited Away


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Apocalypse Now.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The return of the king
Interstellar
Aliens


----------



## dystopiadrone (Jul 21, 2016)

One of my favorite movies is Shame with Michael Fassenbender, directed by Steve Mcqueen. I don't like it pretentiously either, it's very moving in a quiet way.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Blade Runner


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

You didn't add lotr????


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey. Good old nostalgia. Talking dogs and cats. One of my fave soundtracks ever. Great nature. What more do you want really.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

From that list, _The Shawshank Redemption_.

But, my favorite movie for several years now is _As Good As It Gets_.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Her, The Secret Life of Walter Mitty & American Beauty are my top three.

Take it from there. I can't choose.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Harry Potter and Star Wars are awesome but my all time favorite movie has to be The God Father the entire trilogy its a Masterpiece of film .


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Back to the future


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't really have a favourite film, but I liked Goldeneye as a kid because I played the video game, so I'll go with that.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Django Unchained

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

Haven't watched it in a while, but should go without saying, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

naked lunch


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Hmm, Blade Runner or A Clockwork Orange maybe. Or






Not even joking. This is probably the film I have seen most. Merlin in Excalibur is the bestest wizard. I also secretly like the bit where Lancalot gets his bumhole out.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I have so many...a few that come to mind (I'm a big movie buff)...

Some classics that are my favorites:
The Godfather
Casablanca
It's a Wonderful Life
North By Northwest
Easy Rider
Gone With The Wind
Terms of Endearment
The Outsiders
Jaws
Psycho
One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
Taxi Driver
A Clockwork Orange
Scarface
Taxi Driver
The Graduate
Star Wars
American Graffiti
Rocky
Apocolypse Now
Gone With The Wind
Breakfast at Tiffany's
Ordinary People
The Wizard of Oz
The Exorcist

"Chick Flix":
Jerry McGuire (yes, this is a chick flick)
Steel Magnolias
Mean Girls (On Wednesdays we wear pink)
The Bridges of Madison County
Crush
Cruel Intentions
Pretty Woman
The Notebook
Fried Green Tomatoes
Runaway Bride

Others I haven't mentioned:
Forest Gump
Goodfellas
Schindler's List
Boogie Nights
Seven Pounds
Girl, Interrupted
Pink Flod's The Wall
Gran Torino
Blow
American Beauty
Good Will Hunting
Rain Man
Traffic
Crash
Saving Private Ryan
Eight Mile
Casino
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
LOTR
Law Abiding Citizen
Leaving Las Vegas
Requiem for a Dream

And tons of others I'm just not thinking of now lol....


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Father Goose with Cary Grant.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Pi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Overdrive said:


> Pi


Interesting. I don't think I've ever seen anyone list that as their favorite. I love it. Good choice.

Mine is either There Will Be Blood or Mulholland Drive _or_ Upstream Color. Maybe throw Dancer in the Dark/Breaking the Waves/Requiem for a Dream in there. Synecdoche, New York and Tree of Life. _And_ while I'm at it (lol) Baraka/Samsara. I'm partial to movies that hit you in the emotions/make you think about the world. The ones where you're still thinking about them days after first seeing them.

As for lighter stuff, John Dies at the End. But yeah, if I had to pick just one, There Will Be Blood is the best that I've seen.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Silver Linings Playb...no, never mind! I'm a tough, fierce man so I'll go with the Halloween series !


----------



## satanlita (Jan 22, 2017)

Stoker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably something from the Coen Brothers (Fargo), Scorsese (Casino), or Kubrick (Dr. Strangelove), though I'll probably think of something entirely different later.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Shaw shank is over rated .


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

something pretentious 


IDK. I'll go with Silence for now. What movie is my favorite changes.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Nine Lives





been a while, forgot how 2 embed youtube lel


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Inside Out (2015)

The animation, OBVIOUSLY

There's apparently a (2007)? movie called Inside Out but I'm like, wat even is that










A moment of silence for the genius that is Pete Docter, Michael Giacchino, and well, all of the Pixar staff.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think I have one. The Thing (1982) is pretty great. There Will Be Blood and Akira are really awesome too. Sort of more recently really liked Snowpiercer and Fury Road. I dunno I always forget about half the stuff I've seen.


----------



## tocopherylacetate (Jan 24, 2017)

I voted Star Trek because I didnt think anyone would ;~;. lol
sad. The news ones are good! but also harry potter, the hobbit, marvel movies


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I was always partial to Fujifilm. Though I admit that there was no particular reason (other than I liked the green box it came in).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was always partial to Fujifilm. Though I admit that there was no particular reason (other than I liked the green box it came in).


Ba dum tss.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

bloodsport


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Can't choose but it's either Lilo and Stitch, The Land Before Time, Matilda, or The Secret of NIMH


----------



## ForcedHabit (Feb 16, 2017)

The Shining.

I watched it so many times that it feels like I have been there. I watched some videos about making the film as well.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Probably the Halloween series with the first movie being my favourite. "Silver Linings Playbook" is up there though, I absolutely adore that movie even though I'm a horror buff.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd have to think about that. In general I'm not really into movies. I prefer TV.

Apparently the first movie I saw in a theater was Animal House. I was a toddler. My dad said I was cracking up the whole time.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Star Trek only if it includes the whole franchise, not just the new films.

I don't know if I have a favorite film but the first film I thought of was Hedwig and the Angry Inch. That movie changed my life.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

The Sound of Music


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Trainspotting.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Fargo.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I missed the other option so I voted for Shawshank, it's one of my favourites anyway but probably not my all time favourite.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Der Untergang!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Backdoor Blondes 4. 

5 was disappointing and by the time they got to 6 I was into redheads.


----------



## pixiepirate (Feb 11, 2017)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World
or the first two Back to the Future movies


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

caught the end of the graduate playing on tv the other day. i've seen that film probably half a dozen times now, and each time i become obsessed with it all over again. dustin hoffman is kinda inexplicably attractive, no? even as a homeless cripple/old man/that one time on ellen when he had a paper bag over his head.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Yasujiro Ozu's Tokyo Story/小津安二郎

It's a beautiful film that I think everyone should watch at least once.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

CloudChaser said:


> Backdoor Blondes 4.
> 
> 5 was disappointing and by the time they got to 6 I was into redheads.


Haha! Extra "ha" because I searched it and that's a real movie. 

As far as recent: Bad Girls Have Tattoos 3 has replaced my favorite flick. Just beats out Asian Persuasion 7.

My Casablanca--or Citizen Kane, if you will--would still have to be Edward Penishands.



Nitrogen said:


> Yasujiro Ozu's Tokyo Story/小津安二郎
> 
> It's a beautiful film that I think everyone should watch at least once.


First time hearing of it. Sounds heavy. Speaking of a "Casablanca" of sorts, I'd watch it. I liked Casablanca, but not so much with Citizen Kane.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

rdrr said:


> bloodsport


The best Van Damme movie by far. Me and my brother watched it so many times together.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> First time hearing of it. Sounds heavy. Speaking of a "Casablanca" of sorts, I'd watch it. I liked Casablanca, but not so much with Citizen Kane.


It is heavy, but Ozu's films take a rather 'simplistic' form I think. He has an amazing way of telling brilliant stories in subtlety. An ordinary story about ordinary people that is extraordinarily moving.

His more 'lighter' films like _I Was Born, But..._ and _Late Autumn_ are still fantastic without carrying as much of a 'punch.'


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> The best Van Damme movie by far. Me and my brother watched it so many times together.


 @rdrr It's his one good movie for me. It was also the "first" and best Street Fighter movie ever. ;D



Nitrogen said:


> It is heavy, but Ozu's films take a rather 'simplistic' form I think. He has an amazing way of telling brilliant stories in subtlety. An ordinary story about ordinary people that is extraordinarily moving.
> 
> His more 'lighter' films like _I Was Born, But..._ and _Late Autumn_ are still fantastic without carrying as much of a 'punch.'


I'll look into those. Late Autumn seems like it'd be a Western theme, but reversed with the ages. As in the widow looks for suitors for a replacement hubby, but her daughter keeps "*****-stunting" her. (I was trying to rhyme a term for vagina like cock with block. It's hard.) But yeah, this film takes a different turn. Ozu loves Tokyo, will say. That's interesting. I might get into his films, starting with Tokyo Story, if I can. (Loving the themes of the seasons with Ozu's movies. I wonder if Linklater was inspired by this with his "Before series.")


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Aribeth said:


> Terminator 2: Judgment Day


I forgot about this movie. I loved that **** as a kid. Still is a fun watch.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nitrogen said:


> Yasujiro Ozu's Tokyo Story/小津安二郎
> 
> It's a beautiful film that I think everyone should watch at least once.


That movie is at the top of my to-watch list. I'm going to buy it when I have the extra money to afford the Criterion Collection edition of it. I want to watch other Ozu movies too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> Terminator 2: Judgment Day


I was lucky enough to see this film on launch day at the Theater with my girlfriend and some of our friends back in 1991. My mind was blown by it and that's all i talked about for days after. And to think she tried hard to convince me to go see Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves instead lol. Good thing i stood my ground.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Arbre said:


> That movie is at the top of my to-watch list. I'm going to buy it when I have the extra money to afford the Criterion Collection edition of it. I want to watch other Ozu movies too.


I very rarely buy DVDs but I would absolutely love to own either a few CC editions or the Late Ozu set. I'm just fortunate enough to be able to watch them on Hulu for now.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I was lucky enough to see this film on launch day at the Theater with my girlfriend and some of our friends back in 1991. My mind was blown by it and that's all i talked about for days after. And to think she tried hard to convince me to go see Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves instead lol. Good thing i stood my ground.


Robin Hood sounds gay anyway.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

The ninth gate.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Boogie Nights might have overtaken There Will Be Blood.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Slumdog Millionaire, or Blade Runner.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mc Borg said:


> I think Boogie Nights might have overtaken There Will Be Blood.


Good movie.

I like Dazed and Confused. For some reason I can watch that over and over. George Washington.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Blade 2


----------

